# Crate size to get?



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2008)

I have read that I shouldn't get a crate that is too large. I have seen crates that are 61cm x 54 cm but wonder if that is too small? or larger ones that are 75 x 54? 
I wondered what size crates others use? 

Thanks


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have read that I shouldn't get a crate that is too large. I have seen crates that are 61cm x 54 cm but wonder if that is too small? or larger ones that are 75 x 54?
> I wondered what size crates others use?
> 
> Thanks [/B]


I don't know cm, but I think the 24"x18" inch is ideal. They come with a divider panel on the inside to make it smaller while the pup is small. Good luck!


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2008)

I just did a conversion from inches to cm, thats the size of the small crate they sell here. Thanks for the advice


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The small one sounds good. 

Don't forget to properly introduce her to the crate. Feed her in it (with the door open). Throw treats in it. Throw her toys in it. Teach her to go in and out on cue. I usually leave a stuffed kong or other special treat when I leave them alone. I keep the crate by the bed at night so I know if they wake up and need to potty.


----------

